# Aux pros de pôle emploi. Encore !



## chouspinette (25 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,

Il y a quelques semaines, pôle emploi me réclamait 500 euros. Le problème a été résolu.

Aujourd'hui, je reçois un courrier me demandant de rembourser une somme forfaitaire de 1350 euros ! J'appelle pour leur demander des explications et là, on me sort que ça remonte à 2009 !!!! Oui, vous m'avez bien lue, 2009.... Franchement, ils ont le droit de remonter jusqu'à là ? Je me souviens tout juste de ce que j'ai fait hier alors il y a 13 ans.... 

Bon, le conseiller n'avait pas l'air de trop comprendre mon dossier... Il m'a dit d'attendre parce qu'ils étaient en train de faire une "mise à jour" de mon dossier... 

J'ai fouillé dans mes archives et il s'avère qu'à ce moment là, je percevais l'allocation de solidarité spécifique en janvier. Puis j'ai repris le travail en mars. J'ai retrouvé un courrier de pôle emploi dans lequel ils disaient que je pouvais cumuler les revenus de mon activité avec tout ou partie de mes allocations, selon le nombre d'heures effectuées et le montant des revenus.
Du 1er au 3ème mois, en travaillant plus de 78 heures :  cumul des allocations avec les revenus
Du 4ème au 6ème mois : allocation mensuelle réduite des revenus et versement d'une prime forfaitaire de 150 euros
Du 7ème au 12ème mois : idem (si l'allocation est renouvelée).

Apparemment, puisque dans le courrier de pôle emploi, ils me parlent d'une somme "forfaitaire", ils ont du me verser la prime de 150 euros sur 9 mois. Ce qui me parait logique vu qu'en 2009, j'ai commencé à travailler en mars.

Mais pourquoi je n'y aurais plus droit maintenant ? Quelqu'un a une idée ?... 

Même pôle emploi ne sait me répondre alors...


----------



## Nanou91 (25 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour
Pour info : 
Pôle emploi peut vous demander de restituer le trop-perçu *3 ans* après la date de versement des allocations.

En cas de fraude ou de fausse déclaration de votre part, Pôle emploi peut vous demander de restituer le trop-perçu *10 ans* après la date de versement des allocations.
Alors 13 ans euh, comment dire !!!! ils ne sont plus dans les délais...

Et jamais entendu parler de cette somme forfaitaire. Je ne sais même pas ce que c'est


----------



## chouspinette (25 Juillet 2022)

Ah ils ne peuvent pas remonter au-delà de 10 ans ? 

Alors après avoir fouillé dans mes archives, je percevais des ARE jusqu'en janvier 2019 puis l'ASS en février car fin de droits. Ensuite, j'ai retrouvé des contrats et cumulé ASS et salaires de mars à mai 2009. Puis, à la place de l'ASS, de juin à décembre, ils m'ont versé une prime de 150 euros cumulable avec mon salaire. Et en août, j'ai apparemment reçu une prime de retour à l'emploi d'un montant de 1000 euros. 

Après renseignements pris sur internet, cette prime était versée aux personnes en ASS qui retrouvaient un emploi en CDI, au bout de 4 mois. Avec possibilité de la demander au bout d'un mois de travail. Vu que je l'ai perçue en août et que j'avais repris le travail en mars, j'imagine que ce n'est pas moi qui l'ai demandée mais qu'elle m'a été versée automatiquement.

Maintenant, je me demande à quoi correspond cette somme de 1350 euros qu'ils me demanderaient de rembourser.... Parce que le monsieur de Pôle emploi avait l'air de suggérer que j'avais reçu 150 euros pendant 8 mois. Ce qui correspondrait à la prime de 150 euros qui était cumulable avec un emploi (sans condition de salaire). Or, je ne l'ai perçue que 7 mois. Donc ça ne fait pas 1350 euros déjà...

Quelle prise de tête ! Et ils me disent qu'ils "mettent à jour" mon dossier actuellement... Et ben ça promet... J'espère qu'ils ne vont pas retrouver d'autres coquilles de ce genre...


----------



## Nanou91 (25 Juillet 2022)

cette somme doit vous être détaillée su vous le demandez, pour savoir comment ils arrivent à 1350


----------



## chouspinette (25 Juillet 2022)

Non seulement rien n'est détaillé dans leur courrier mais en plus, c'est une mise en demeure suite à un courrier qu'ils prétendent m'avoir envoyé en juin alors que je n'ai rien reçu... Lorsque j'ai dit ça au monsieur de Pôle emploi, il m'a répondu : c'est normal puisque vous n'êtes plus inscrite... Euhhh... Je ne suis plus inscrite, je ne reçois donc plus les courriers mais bien les mises en demeure ? Sur mon compte pôle emploi, ce courrier n'apparait pourtant nulle part...
Et au téléphone, il n'a pas été capable de me dire à quoi ça correspondait, il m'a dit d'attendre, que mon dossier était en cours de "mise à jour" ou un truc dans le genre... 

Mais je ne sais pas quoi faire. Leur délai de réponse est au 22 août. Est-ce que je dois faire la morte, sachant qu'ils n'ont pas le droit de réclamer au bout de 3 ans, voire 10 ? Ou est-ce que je dois leur envoyer un courrier pour contester ? Ou rappeler demain en espérant tomber sur quelqu'un de plus compétent ?...


----------



## Nanou91 (25 Juillet 2022)

Faites des écrits.... Envoyez un mail ou un courrier. Où vous expliquez la situation, votre incompréhension.
Que vous voulez connaître le détail de cette soit disant dette, etc


----------



## chouspinette (25 Juillet 2022)

Et bien j'avais envoyé un mail à ma conseillère qui m'a gentiment demandé de téléphoner. Il va falloir que j'envoie un petit courrier... merci Nanou91


----------



## Nanou91 (25 Juillet 2022)

Il faut déjà demander d'où viendrait ce trop-perçu..
Et ensuite, leur faire référence à * l'article L5422-5 du Code du Travail *qui prévoit que
"l'action en remboursement de l'allocation d'assurance indûment versée se prescrit par trois ans. En cas de fraude ou de fausse déclaration, elle se prescrit par dix ans. Ces délais courent à compter du jour de versement de ces sommes."


----------



## Jess (30 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour 
Je te souhaite bon courage avec pôle emploi , j’ai eu le même soucis avec eux 
Ma situation : 
En juin 2010 j’ai bosser pour un patron 4 jour et j’ai mis fin à ma période d’essai comme j’étais déjà inscrit au pôle emploi je leur ai fourni les documents et n’est trouver emploi au bout de 3 mois mais vu le nombre d’heure du contrat le pôle emploi me complétait tous les mois pendant 8 mois .
Ensuite j’ai eu un cdi à temps complet jusqu’en décembre 2014 lorsque je me suis réinscrit au pôle emploi il m’on réclamer 3500€ de trop perçu de 2010 car soit disant je n’avais plus droit au chômage car j’avais rompu mon cdd sur ma période d’essai alors choqué je leur demande à quoi sert la période d’essai on m’a répondu c’était un avantage pour les patrons donc en clair si sa se passe mal et que l’on veut rompre sur la période d’essai = démission j’ai voulu faire valoir le délai de prescription et biensur il l’on refuser , j’ai reçu un courrier de mise en demeure et menace pour le tribunal bah depuis mars 2015 j’ai fais la morte et j’ai toujours fait en sorte d’avoir un travail pour éviter de m’inscrire au pôle emploi afin d’éviter qu’il ressorte la dette abusive vu qu’il avais eu les documents en temps et en heure …
Toutes les organismes sont pas foutu de faire leur boulot correctement et ensuite on nous réclame des trop perçu 
Bon courage


----------

